# Renting house - declaring pets



## iggiethegecko (Jul 17, 2011)

So, I'm just about to go through the process of moving house again and the issue of pets has arisen with one of my future housemates. The place I'm renting at the moment is from a private landlord and my current housemate has a cat, so I didn't bother to mention my reps as they were fine about having a cat. Current landlord has been to the house and seen my animals and not even mentioned them.

The new place I'm moving to is through an agency though and it all feels a bit more proper. There is a clause in the contract which reads 'not to keep an animal in the property without prior permission'. I was just going to say I keep a couple of lizards in tanks and have a couple of fishtanks, but that they're basically contained animals which make no mess and don't smell. I could get my current landlord to write a statement saying they've caused no damage to the property. Between me and my other half we have 2 leos, 1 baby iggy, 1 beardie and 9 axolotls. Problem is the girl I'm moving in with has her knickers in a knot about the fact I have 'NINE axolotls' and the landlord kicking us out because it's too many??!!. Personally I don't think the new landlord will give a monkeys as long as the rent gets paid on time and we look after the house. She has a couple of indoor guinea pigs which I reckon are far more likely to smell as when I've kept them in the past they seem to pee and crap all over, which my lizards don't.

What do you guys reckon? Any experiences of being evicted for not declaring animals when renting privately?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd declare the Axolotls as fish which aren't usually counted in pet clauses. To be honest if they agree to lizards and guinea pigs then 9 axolotls aren't going to be a problem.


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

Tell the landlord everything you and your house mate have,ask permission and get it in writing.
And yes I have known people get evicted and loose bond for breaking tenancy contract


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Always declare pets. My contract has the "no pets" clause but we asked our agency to contact the landlord and he couldn't give a monkeys about all the snakes. The clause normally only applies to animals that can cause damage.

It is a good idea to get your current LL to write a reference though, can't do any harm and may help sway favour.


----------



## iggiethegecko (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll start by telling them I have a few self contained lizards and a couple of fishtanks but no cats or dogs and see whether they want to know numbers, species etc. Most people look blank when you mention the word 'axolotl' or 'iguana' (except on here of course). I just found it odd that my housemate told me I should mention the lizards but not the axolotls as amphibians would put them off. Just found that 'logic' confusing and was wondering what experiences other keepers have had about certain species being frowned upon.

I did mention lizards to a few other estate agents who asked whether I had pets and it seemed fine, so fingers crossed they'll be understanding. I'll be going with one of the other places if they say no. There's no way I'd rehome any of my pets : victory:


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

No right minded landlord will throw out a tenant who is looking after the property, paying rent and not annoying neighbours.

The pet clauses are all about preventing damage. They don't want to have to pay for getting rid of flees etc. or replacing chewed/scratched doors.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

We have never had a problem and we have over 50 reptiles, always declare and get a written letter of concent as if not you could get thrown out pritty quickly and screwed over if they find out. 

Jay


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Revobuzz said:


> No right minded landlord will throw out a tenant who is looking after the property, paying rent and not annoying neighbours.
> 
> The pet clauses are all about preventing damage. They don't want to have to pay for getting rid of flees etc. or replacing chewed/scratched doors.



but if they decide that they want to rent to somebody else, sell the house or move back in. They'd have a better chance of booting you out early if you were in breach of your tennancy agreement


----------



## iggiethegecko (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, it's all sorted now. Had a chat with the agency and the 'no pets' clause was geared towards dogs and cats, they were happy to take us on as the pets we have are all 'self contained'. So we get to live in a nice big house with a garden : victory: Landlady has been to visit since we moved in and seen the reptile room and not said anything.


----------



## mort13 (Sep 20, 2010)

I rent and at first my contract said no pets(not even fish!). In my case my landlords are my dad and aunt but everything soes through a lettings agent. I've always asked my dad and aunt before getting any new additions,but last year I did panic as the letting agents said they were going to be renewing the contract and performing an inspection.
As it is I spoke to my aunt and she got on to them and the contract was changed to no pets without prior consent,the letting agents didn't have an issue at all. Always best to be upfront as everyones said. Good luck!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Yup, for having two tree frogs in one viv, undeclared. Didn't get kicked out, but didn't get a deposit back because of it. They were very snotty though, and it was a very expensive place. 
I've never declared any animals I have, but on the other hand I've never had a housemate that has had a problem with anything I have to cause a stink or blab to the landlord.


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

iggiethegecko said:


> Thanks for the replies, it's all sorted now. Had a chat with the agency and the 'no pets' clause was geared towards dogs and cats, they were happy to take us on as the pets we have are all 'self contained'. So we get to live in a nice big house with a garden : victory: Landlady has been to visit since we moved in and seen the reptile room and not said anything.


 Cool, glad it's sorted for you.


----------

